# Is this a Good Deal..



## WireTwister (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking for opions from the Penn users.. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-50-Wide-reels_W0QQitemZ280384961488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item41483efbd0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

`those reels are old and pretty used up.i would not buy them reels.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe 900 might be steep for those single speeds. 800 would be more within reason. Plus, you gonna need to have them gone through and serviced. Good reels, just too much on the price.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

IMHO- If they didn't need any repairs & didn't need to be re-spooled-(although I know most people would have them serviced & re-spooled anyway)- $925 for 4) 50Ws was a very fair price... not a steal, but fair... ~$225/reel is about the going rate for a nice usedPenn 50W or 50TW... I prefer 2-spds, but they're a little more temperamental- i.e. the transmissions are just one more thing to go wrong... If you have ~$1000 to spend on a set of 50Ws, you might be able to get combos if you keep looking... Good luck...


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Here ya go

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=888505


----------

